# Which Behringer unit?



## Peter De Smidt (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just getting in to the whole sub equaliztion thing. Lot's of good info, but my brain's not what it used to be. (Maybe it never was!) I'd like to use one of the Behringer models along with Room EQWizard, a mic, a preamp... It seems that it works with three Behringer models:Behringer Feedback Destroyer DSP-1124P, DSP-1100P, or the FBQ-2496. Any opinions on which one is better for my purpose?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> which one is better for my purpose?


The 1100P is no longer produced. The DSP-1124P is the best for sub equalizing.

brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Peter,

brucek is absolutely correct! Click here to see exactly what you're looking for!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Peter De Smidt (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the info! One can still get DSP1100s, however. Is the newer unit actually better for my purpose?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is the newer unit actually better for my purpose?


Yes..........


----------



## Peter De Smidt (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks! (Apparently I have reading comprehension problems, as I focused on the "no longer produced part" but apparently ignored the "best for sub equalizing" part. My bad!)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Although the DCX2496 PEQ is only 1/20 octave resolution, is this unit as good as the FBD? I need high pass and low pass crossover for my subs. 

Oiver


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Although the DCX2496 PEQ is only 1/20 octave resolution, is this unit as good as the FBD? I need high pass and low pass crossover for my subs.


The DEQ certainly has better specs than the BFD, but they're hard to compare. The DEQ is a speaker crossover manangement unit that will be in the mains chain, while the BFD is a parametric equalizer used for sub EQ only.


----------

